# Positive things topic



## J.

I think everybody is focussing to much on negative thoughts and things. The strange thing about focus is that when you focus on something, it will get more obvious. For example, someone who thinks he of she is too fat, he or she focuses only on all those thin model looking people. As a result, see filters other normal less thin people and will believe that everybody is thin. So you see the power of focus.

To change this a bit we have to try and focus on good positive things. To support and motivate this, i opened this topic.

In this topic you can post positive things that happened during the day or/and positive thoughts. I does not necessary have to involve derealisation aspects.

I'm sure everybody will help to contribute.

So what good things happened for you to day?

J.

:idea:


----------



## J.

i slept till 11.00, which is good. Then i got out of bed and played with my cat. I really like my cat. It gives a lot of distraction. Its such a curious creature.

I got a good cup of coffee and worked for my internship. I had some difficulty's. Im creating a list of Business Intelligence vendors which is a hard job. But today i found something i really really needed. A complete list with a lot o BI-vendors and there differences. Just the thing i needed!!! It made my day easier!

So who's next?


----------



## Guest

I keep flying through each mock exam my English tutor gives me (scored 34/40, 34/40 and 38/40) so I?ll be taking the real exam in three weeks time. The exam is equivalent to a GCSE F-D? so the next level will be C- to something (It?s not A.. there?s another level/exam for that) so I?m doing well and I?m really happen with myself? just got to learn how to spelt some words =).


----------



## brandon is not taken

I put the final payment on my new apartment today. Im finally moving out of the suburbs and into a city (philadelphia.) Im excited for my future home and life!


----------



## J.

Today its beautiful weather. The sun is shining. I bought a nice magazine, sat in the sun and enjoyed it.

today i didnt drink alcohol for 17 days.

Sunday i have a poker tournement. So thats gonna be awesome, since i am a good poker player. Alot of my friends are there, so it will be great. 

Monday i have a job interview. I'm very excited about that.

Great thing to make this topic sticky


----------



## J.

obsessivebrandon said:


> I put the final payment on my new apartment today. Im finally moving out of the suburbs and into a city (philadelphia.) Im excited for my future home and life!


cool. 
Im moving move self if i get the job. 
Im living in the middle of nowhere atm. My girlfriend likes it here, but im a city person. Born and raised. So we decided to go back to the city if i get the job.


----------



## Guest

I spent two hours this morning weeding at the croft and then two hours at the gym where I managed around 300 sit ups. =)


----------



## shamrose

Posted: Fri May 18, 2007 2:35 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I spent two hours this morning weeding at the croft and then two hours at the gym where I managed around 300 sit ups. =)

wow...now i am impressed! 
thank you to the person who started this thread...i realy feel a bit of positivness is needed on here. we have enough shit thru deal with in having this dp without cussing each other at every opportunity. 
my good thing today? well as i have said in one of my other posts, im a mental health social worker and love my job. i seen one of my clients today who'd experienced a long and serious psychotic episode and is now doing realy well with the help of medication, therapy and help with social inclusion. makes my job all the more worth while to see people in recovery from such a debilitating illness. 
x


----------



## suz

I'm going on holiday next wednesday and my big sister is going too. A week on a beach... woo!

And I can now do 17 sit-ups, how lame is that?!?!


----------



## EverDream

Great idea!

Hmmm... today I didn't give up to my anger. I controled myself.
And also protected a kid...


----------



## J.

shamrose said:


> Posted: Fri May 18, 2007 2:35 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I spent two hours this morning weeding at the croft and then two hours at the gym where I managed around 300 sit ups. =)
> 
> wow...now i am impressed!
> thank you to the person who started this thread..


I have a name you know :lol:

Just got home from a bar. I didnt drink any alcohol, but i did enjoyed it. 
Now im gonna watch an episode of LOST. I really love that show.

and darren, watch your back there


----------



## shamrose

I have a name you know

please forgive my ignornace J..im new to using message boards and dont know how to follow two threads in the same message. i tried hitting the back button to see who sent the original, but got muddled! doh


----------



## Guest

The sun is shining, I haven't slept in a couple days and am sick. .....but the bright side is......I am off from work.


----------



## Hopefull

I can look at myself in the mirror AND ITS ME

Bailee


----------



## J.

shamrose said:


> I have a name you know
> 
> please forgive my ignornace J..im new to using message boards and dont know how to follow two threads in the same message. i tried hitting the back button to see who sent the original, but got muddled! doh


Lol, i was only kiddn :wink:


----------



## J.

im off to a poker tournement in a few hours. 
I had a nice work day yesterday. I had a lot of laughs and felt really confident. Im sure i can continue that rush to day!


----------



## suz

I just made about ?80 at a Car Boot Sale.

*whoooooooooop* :lol:


----------



## Guest

HEllo best mate :wink:


----------



## J.

lol
U just got back from the poker tournement and i got second last. Not what i expected, but atleast its not last 

I had fun, the food was good and it unstressed me for a while since im pretty stressed because of my internship.

J.


----------



## J.

I have a very bad relationship with my dad. After my mom died he got a new girlfriend. But she and i never got friendly, so one of us had to go. And yes, you guessed it right, it was me. He kicked me out when i was 21.

Its been 6 years now. An half year ago we regained contact using email. 
But most of the times we end up fighting and blaming.

Yesterday i had to prepare a meeting and i got an email form him. I did't had time to react, so i send a quick message saying :"Did you see my last mail" cause i referred to some stuff there. Today i recieve a very agressive mail from him, saying like im a jerk and that it was no way to send this kind of messages. So a started to feel guilty and angry again. But then, i stopt my self, and did something really amazing. I wrote a nice correct email saying it wasnt ment to be that rude and explaining the situation. I ended the mail with the question not to start "yelling" if you don't know the cause. That he could haave asked me why i was sending him such short message. I was very polite and i really felt in control. So this is one of the best things that happend so far.

I'm proud of my self!!


----------



## suz

Power to the people! Well done for keeping your cool J. :wink:

I have only got to work 3 hours and 13 minutes until my holidays start, this is my positive thing for today


----------



## J.

suz said:


> Power to the people! Well done for keeping your cool J. :wink:
> 
> I have only got to work 3 hours and 13 minutes until my holidays start, this is my positive thing for today


Are you planning on going somewhere during your holiday?


----------



## suz

Yes  I'm going to Greece for a week on Thursday. We're staying pretty much ON the beach and I can't wait. I need this break sooooo much...

8)


----------



## J.

suz said:


> Yes  I'm going to Greece for a week on Thursday. We're staying pretty much ON the beach and I can't wait. I need this break sooooo much...
> 
> 8)


Which island?
Crete? 
Starbeach?
Ive been there once. I really enjoyed it!


----------



## suz

Zakynthos, a tiny secluded bit in the corner. Been going there since I was little and I love it sooo much


----------



## J.

i had an appointment with my shrink to day, but i overslept. The good thing is that i don't have to travel and i can work for my education 

Besides that, the weather is beautiful.

J.


----------



## J.

Common people, i want more people posting here!! :!:


----------



## Guest

I ate a carrot.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098

I felt really happy after reading Darren's last post ^^LOL :lol: 
Thanks Darren 

3098


----------



## Guest

And I felt really positive after reading I made Pollyanna happy.

)))Huggles((( =D


----------



## Guest

I just brought the ?Braun Oral-B Professional Care 8500 Rechargeable Power Toothbrush" for half price and feel like a winner  ( < My teeth will be just as white soon  )


----------



## nu-power

im going to be ingaged tomorrow but we havent bought the rings yet lol :wink:


----------



## Guest

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/234500/234513HMoL_w.jpg


----------



## Cam

I heard some really good music on Radio station Triple J Aust.
PS, nice one Em :lol: Donut rings, why not.
BB


----------



## Guest

Well you'll have a tasty treat after the divorce  (Sorry? NOT positive) *Bite lips*


----------



## J.

lol just got back from an Epilepsy clinic, and i do not have epilepsy.


----------



## Guest

I was upset not to hear I had epilepsy myself... lol. I just want a label! :evil:


----------



## PPPP

Most of my garden plants survived that last bad frost and all my pretty flowers are blooming!
aaaand I have happy little peas, eggplants (aubergines), blueberries, raspberries, carrots, red corn, red onions, & heirloom cucumbers and tomatoes!
along with the whole assortment of herbs! 
 yay!


----------



## Guest

I really need to post here today. I woke up this morning and almost strangled myself with an electric cable....I am barely making it through each day.

When everything gets to feeling this bad, when I cant seem to clear away all of the negativity so that i can breathe. u must think positive. I am still alive. I can sit outside and breathe fresh air. i can still eat. though i cant sleep, I can still lay in my bed...

sometimes all i seem to see is problems...and problems, and problems. and obstacles. I want to think more positively about my life so that there is less problems, and more of the time spent enjoying life instead. 
Things arent as bad as they seem.


----------



## J.

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> I really need to post here today. I woke up this morning and almost strangled myself with an electric cable....I am barely making it through each day.
> 
> When everything gets to feeling this bad, when I cant seem to clear away all of the negativity so that i can breathe. u must think positive. I am still alive. I can sit outside and breathe fresh air. i can still eat. though i cant sleep, I can still lay in my bed...
> 
> sometimes all i seem to see is problems...and problems, and problems. and obstacles. I want to think more positively about my life so that there is less problems, and more of the time spent enjoying life instead.
> Things arent as bad as they seem.


I understand what your gooing tro. Ive been depressed as well. Amost the same thing you describe. I could t enjoy anything and i couldt think a head.

The thing is that you are focusing to much on te bad and negative things as the topic starting post describes. Thats why i created this topic, to help people see the good things of life again.

Im still recovering from my depression, but a book changed my life. I saw the picture and i understood it. My advice is the following:

- Once a day you post here all the good things of that day
- You make a note with some positive thoughts on it. Like I can do it! I can enjoy, enz. 
- You analyze your negative thoughts, and check if they are true. For example, you think nobody likes you. Then you should check that and you see that it is not true. Accept that you are a human and that you can make mistakes, but being alive is gives you more value then anything else.

You have to see that your value as human is not uprated or downgraded with your presentation in life. It is being human that makes you valuable.

I hope this helps.

J.


----------



## J.

to day i had a good meeting. I said what i thought, and that is not always the case. I did well!


----------



## EverDream

I'm a little bit happy right now. Not THAT happy but still kinda happy.
I was with my friends. And there were a lot of people which a lot I didn't know. Normally, in situations like this I start having an horrible dizzy, I can't see anything, totally numb and far way and I just want to die or disappear. And tonight was kinda nice. I felt good phycially and I wasn't too deteched. And in the end I talked with some really cute guy. It was really cool. Of course now I can't stop thinking about all this and I can't stop anlayzing everything :lol:

I will fight to be even better. It's worth it.


----------



## Rozanne

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> I really need to post here today. I woke up this morning and almost strangled myself with an electric cable....I am barely making it through each day.


Sorry Eric. When I read the above I thought you meant that you almost strangled yourself by accident, like in the garden or something. I don't know why, I just assumed you meant clumsiness. Which I expect you are not in any case.


----------



## tannkgirl

I woke up this morning not really feeling anxious or nauseous...thats a first in quite a while! Lets see how the day goes...


----------



## Guest

I?ve been round town this evening and been eyed up by loads of women? it has just really made me feel great about myself.


----------



## 17545

.


----------



## Guest

I feel sick now thought...


----------



## EverDream

I started working today on another job. I already have one but it's not enough. Anyway, I'm really really bad on sarting new things, espeically new jobs. And today I was a lot better, less stressed and everything was really nice. It's not the job I wanted, I think I can do more than that, but it's good enough for now, I guess. as long as they pay me... :lol:


----------



## jrsmite

Damn, am I the only one posting here with a pos thing about DP/DR? I missed 3 days' afternoon of buspar last week and started taking an extra .25 of *klonopin *(now making it .5 in the early evening instead of .25). *I feel SOOOOO much better. *I sure hope it isn't transient, that it won't go away. And I'm going down to the see the Hopkins' schizophrenia expert to clear up this diagnosis once and for all. (Yes, some of us with *dissociative disorder actually do hear voices*, it isn't just the schizo.) Anyway, I had DP/DR before I got delusional. Hallucinogens  . At least I don't get flashbacks! There's another positive thing. And I am becoming _ever-closer to making a complete resolve to never smoke pot again_. That was my *old reality, time to start writing a new one.*


----------



## J.

The weather is pretty and im going to a concert to morrow. 
Besides that i failed my internship, but i got a second change. Is thats good to.

Nothing more atm.


----------



## suz

What conert are you going to J.?

I got wolfwhistled two days in a row... this does not happen to me! 8)


----------



## Rozanne

Today I feel good. It is helped by the fact I've rescheduled the next two years of my life and now know that there is enough time to do my degree to a high standard _and_ take time to have therapy and learn the things I enjoy. I feel like a young person for the first time in my life, able to adapt life a little around *my* well-being for a change instead of trying incessantly to be something that isn't true to me.


----------



## Guest

I?ve received the medication (Clonazepam) which could help me greatly although it could make matters worse? it is worth the gamble.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098

I have a new avatar, my old one







was just SO last .......... LOL :lol:


----------



## 17545

lly.


----------



## 17545




----------



## J.

Tigersuit said:


> I'm no longer depressed, I don't think.


That is good to hear.


----------



## suz

I smell like washing powder, mmmmm-mmmmmm.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098

I smell like anchovies, I spilt the oil on my pants.  
But the pasta was good


----------



## suz

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> I smell like anchovies, I spilt the oil on my pants.
> But the pasta was good


ewwwwww

'wrong wrong wrong wrong... wrong wrong wrong wrong... you're wrong... you're wrong...'


----------



## Cam

I had some great pasta tonight.

And suz how could you not like anchovies, salt sensation. Even better, olives stuffed with anchovies, now we are talking.
Salty and fishy, I love it 

BB

P.S. Polly your pants will be screwed, sorry pal.


----------



## suz

Black Box said:


> And suz how could you not like anchovies, salt sensation. Even better, olives stuffed with anchovies, now we are talking.
> Salty and fishy, I love it


Erm, I'm vegetarian :roll: I love salt though, and olives. Just sans the fishies 8)


----------



## suz

I'm going viewing a house at 4pm, it's very short notice but it's the perfect house for me.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Cam

suz said:


> Erm, I'm vegetarian


Whoops, sorry suz. Good luck with the house 

BB


----------



## Rozanne

Hi, I need advice on vegarian cooking...what do you eat? I've been vegie for a few weeks.... I feel compelled to have Beef Stew tomorrow.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098

You were right BB, my pants a screwed 

But it gives me an excuse to go and buy some new stuff 

3098


----------



## Guest

No need to go out and make an effect searching for soom. I've saved you the trouble Polly 

Here:


----------



## suz

~Rozanne~ said:


> Hi, I need advice on vegarian cooking...what do you eat? I've been vegie for a few weeks.... I feel compelled to have Beef Stew tomorrow.


You have the stew without the beef... that's what I do anyway.

I find it rather odd that people can be so sucked into existential thinking, yet have no qualms about eating the body of a departed animal, but that's just me... I don't judge... I just don't get it.

Veggie food is the best, fresh and yummy!


----------



## suz

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> You were right BB, my pants a screwed
> 
> But it gives me an excuse to go and buy some new stuff
> 
> 3098


SHOPPING?! HURRAH!

X


----------



## J.

suz said:


> Pollyanna 3098 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were right BB, my pants a screwed
> 
> But it gives me an excuse to go and buy some new stuff
> 
> 3098
> 
> 
> 
> SHOPPING?! HURRAH!
> 
> X
Click to expand...

No money  damn positive!
Atleast i have time to do the dishes


----------



## suz

DISHES?! HURRAH!!

Positive thinking all the way J. x


----------



## J.

yeah yeah my bad 
im gooing out mountainbiken in a few 
i use to love mountainbiken, so i keep dooing it


----------



## PPPP

suz said:


> ~Rozanne~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I need advice on vegarian cooking...what do you eat? I've been vegie for a few weeks.... I feel compelled to have Beef Stew tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> You have the stew without the beef... that's what I do anyway.
> 
> I find it rather odd that people can be so sucked into existential thinking, yet have no qualms about eating the body of a departed animal, but that's just me... I don't judge... I just don't get it.
> 
> Veggie food is the best, fresh and yummy!
Click to expand...

I was just about to make me some veg biscuits & gravy with soy sausage :lol: and cheese grits... it's breakfast time here.

Here is a good site for veggie recipes and advice. I'm sure there are more but I tend to go to this one.
*The Veggie Table*


----------



## suz

*drools*


----------



## suz

I'm going all out to make a baby, fertility diets... ovulation kits... the works.

It'll be hard; after having a miscarriage I know I'll be on pins for the next year, maybe even longer. But we've decided to give it a real go


----------



## Pollyanna 3098

I know some great veggie recipes, I love to cook.
Do you eat dairy?

3098 x


----------



## suz

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> I know some great veggie recipes, I love to cook.
> Do you eat dairy?
> 
> 3098 x


Yes, as long as nothing has been killed I'll eat anything.

You cook... you shop... but so far away *sigh* hehe


----------



## J.

Please see this movie. It gives you something to think about. Tell me waht you think!

http://joox.net/cat/44/id/1237277


----------



## suz

I just worked my last day at my current job, I move to a different surgery next week.

I'm not yet sure if this is a positive thing or not yet, but it's a damn site better than the rest of the crap that's gone on in my life today.

Oh, and I got flowers : )


----------



## Guest

So was it a positive thing then?

Greg


----------



## suz

Erm, good question. I'm not sure really; I mean, I'm happy enough here but the work is more admin based rather than clinical so I'm getting a bit bored with it all.

Thanks for asking though Greg


----------



## Guest

AH, all paperwork no action........BORRRRRINGGGGG.

Greg.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain

im getting really good at playing pool, although i get angry as shit when i miss a shot.


----------



## Guest

I'm going for a interview at the place I volunteer... If I get the job i'll be doing something called "permitted work"... I can keep my benefits while working under 16 hours a week and not receiving more then ?86 pounds a week... "Winner!"... =D... I feel great about it... I feel I?ve received a "meaning"... because my boss has pretty much said i've got the job


----------



## Guest

AllmindnoBrain said:


> im getting really good at playing pool, although i get angry as shit when i miss a shot.


I play that at the place I volunteer... it's ideal to lose because the service users feel better for winnering =).


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## brandon is not taken

Depression has reduced 50% 
Anxiety has reduced 75%
dp/dr has reduced 75%

And i met a new girl who i am seeing 

PS: AND I can beat allmindnobrain at pool. :twisted:


----------



## suz

I'm having a baby.

And I feel a billion times better. Still not myself, but I'm on the way.

*lots of happy thoughts to everyone, you are all wonderful, remember that*


----------



## Dptilldeath

Hi to all. The possitive thing that i have to post here is that when i was out today for paying bills i controled my self and didn't let me see others cause when i do that i get so many negative thioghts,anxiety about me. That control gave me a piece of mind and a feeling of secure of my self after a long time...


----------



## PPPP

I got to go swimming in the lake (read freshwater sea) while I was up in michigan 
yay icky lake water!

and I changed my avatar! I was getting bored of the pink hair one


----------



## Guest

I know what the real world feels like... and I know I will feel it once again when I allow myself to mature to a man.


----------



## Life Sentence?

I watched a video I took at the hospital the day my son was born, and the couple days after. Everyone was there and it was a very happy time. Even my sister who passed away last year was in the video's. I had forgotten that I videotaped when she was there. It was great to relive those memories.


----------



## Guest

Awww bless you )Hugs(.


----------



## hypnapompic

I am in the moment - not in the past or future, but in the here and now. My focus is on upward in the things I do.


----------



## PPPP

hypnapompic said:


> I am in the moment - not in the past or future, but in the here and now. My focus is on upward in the things I do.


yes


----------



## Guest

I'm gaining a role at the place I volunteer and one of the staff members has started to take me seriously and listen to my input (she's also hot =) ).


----------



## FightingDepression

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I'm gaining a role at the place I volunteer and one of the staff members has started to take me seriously and listen to my input (she's also hot =) ).


Ehhhhhh!


----------



## Guest

But she's married... :roll:

Meow meow.... :lol:


----------



## PPPP

somehow every year I get one freakishly huge plant that gows at least a foot taller than the max size listed on the seed packet.
This year it's the zinnias and they've taken over a huge section of the garden.
They're attracting tons of butterflies


----------



## Robsy

I dont have a job and i quit uni due to my DP/anxiety ( i feel the less pressure at the moment the better) I am going to make a phone call right now to local hospitals to see if they would be willing to take on some volunteer work.

Maybe I could go around and read kids Christmas stories. Im sick of thinking of myself and analysing my own thoughts, I might try help others.


----------



## Guest

Giving your time to help others will help yourself as well.. you'll feel more self worthy =)


----------



## CECIL

Layla said:


> somehow every year I get one freakishly huge plant that gows at least a foot taller than the max size listed on the seed packet.
> This year it's the zinnias and they've taken over a huge section of the garden.
> They're attracting tons of butterflies


Hehe you must be doing something right then 

The cactus that I'm growing has grown almost a foot this year, which is awesome for a cactus. I accidentally broke one of the arms off it a while back but the broken arm has rooted itself and is growing as well. Also, the bottom piece of the broken arm sprouted a pup which is the size of a tennis ball after only a few months


----------



## PPPP

cool! 
what kind of cactus?

the only succulent (cactusy-type-plant) I have is a jade plant. I've had it for years and I've broken off it's limbs by accident MANY times.. so now we have about six or more jade plants. 
It's winter now so my outdoor plants are sleeping (or dead) ..

I love gardening. It really helps me feel peaceful and connected in a way. 
I feel antsy in the winter when nothing's growing though.
summertime for y'all in the southern hemisphere though!


----------



## Surfingisfun001

I went to a Donovan Frankenreiter concert last night and caught his hat! Then I got to go backstage and meet him.


----------



## amphibians

surfingisfun001 said:


> I went to a Donovan Frankenreiter concert last night and caught his hat! Then I got to go backstage and meet him.


Whoah, that's amazing! I bet he threw it to you, on purpose 

Today I went to my hairdresser and cut my hair. We talked about anxiety and DP, she didn't know I was suffering from it before so it feels good to be able to talk to her about that.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams

does anyone know the release date? right on surfingisfun


----------



## Guest

Well that was random


----------



## lostsoul

The sun is shining strongly.. I just went for a walk of an hour which was beautiful. I'm writing a book. And today I finally started again with my day schedule which does miracles, the day seems so much longer because of it..

Great topic! Stop the complaining and stop the symptom shit and focus on positive things. Great!


----------



## JoeKav47

This topic puts a smile on my face  that is all


----------



## illusivlea

Yesterday I went for a walk during my work lunch break and a puppy started following me. It kept on following me for ages and then it looked like it was going to attempt to cross the road by itself. I couldn't let it do this. So I chased it for a few minutes until I managed to scoop it up and then carried it back to work. It was the cutest little thing. It's face looked like a tasmanian devil and its body looked like a piglet, he had no tail. I work er for the government in a rather drab office so it made my day walking in their with a hideously cute puppy in tow. I was hoping that I wouldn't be able to track down the owner so I would have an excuse for taking it home with me at the end of the day but we managed to contact the owner in the end.


----------



## Avenged

I'd like to feel positive in the morning. When I wake, I find I feel the emptiness and this feeling of "detached dread" make the world and inside myself seem like a dull grey place. Its probably the most negative thoughts one can have in the morning.....I find it extremely depressing. I feel like nothing means anything and apathetic.

how can you feel positive through dp which makes everything seem so lifeless and empty? I'd like to discuss some ways of getting past this because I DO WANnt TO do something for myself good, insted of feeling this destructive way.


----------



## GoneInSpace

Im with you there Avenged....

Hard to be positive, though i desperately want and need to be!


----------



## victorias214

1. I went to a comic convention for the first time. Fun stuff =)
2. I got a 2000 scholarship at school
3. My hair has been looking really nice lately.


----------



## PPPP

scholarship! congrats!
(my hair's looking too long lately)

It's spring! I live right next door to a little park and outside my window there are lots of flowering trees! It smells so nice! 
I've covered the steps and porch of my apt. with potted plants too. I hope they live. 
It feels pretty good to just be out in the sunshine. 
(with sunscreen on of course. I don't tan, my freckles huddle together for safety)


----------



## Guest

You are my sunshine Layla (awww @ self)... that's the sweetest thing i've ever said to anybody but myself )))Hugs self(((.


----------



## PPPP

awww shucks 

thanks captain cheesey. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ya welccome me dear


----------



## timeless

If anyone is feeling that nothing means anything and life has no purpose then read this. I came up with it myself.

There is always a purpose in life because we create our own purpose and even though we all die anyway, no-one knows what will happen when we die.


----------



## OllyOhh

This is the 8th day in a row that i have not smoked a cigarette.
Yay for me!!!


----------



## peachy

i got out of bed and actually did something today out in the sunshine.


----------



## peachy

i've been having a lot of good days lately. the dp hasn't really faded but i've managed to ignore it. i keep getting glimpses of reality and when it hits me, all these emotions come flooding through me. it feels fantastic and then suddenly i realize why people do want to live and enjoy life. today i went out and did all sorts of errands for like 4 hours and then hung out with a friend. now i'm off to a party.  have a good night!


----------



## nicon

Its nice too see people posting the positive, its good to remind yourself of that.

I have bee feeling pretty negativfe for a few days so here is my positive stuff:

New DJ mix I am working on is coming together and its going to be entered into a comp where I can win nice stuff 

I painted my living room, and saved up for new TV, and it looks great.

the weather here today is warm, and sunny


----------



## Bryce

I woke up around 9'ish this morning and got to see my girlfriend. I bought Idiot Pilots " A Silent Film EP", I came home and played some guitar then let the dogs outside for awhile. The weather is very rainy witch I like, its calming...


----------



## Guest

I feel comfortable with the size of my penis.


----------



## xxxphillixxx

i feel comfortable with the size of darrens penis.


----------



## AntiSocial

:shock:


----------



## blank

The other evening i sat outside, it was a gorgeous sunset - i was by myself and it was just so peacful...i kept myself singing which prevented thoughts for a few mins and it was just....arrrrhhhh! lol!

Last night i may have had a slight break through with some stuff...trying not to let negative thoughts ruin that possitive.

And today i started some paintings i've been comissioned to do and they are going quite well...now i'm just keeping my fingers crossed hehe!

Btw - love this post...i screw myself up normally if i start to think possitive, on here it doesnt matter because i know none of you will fight back telling me that i shouldn't feel possitive about my life at the moment...you guys are amazing!


----------



## Guest

I've just made love to myself.


----------



## blank

Hmmmm....good for you...?! lol

I watched my dad have a huge laughing fit - very funny to watch!


----------



## blank

Ooo...my paintings are nearly done! woot!...and touch wood, they are still looking good!


----------



## xxxphillixxx

I just finished some great songs! Check em out!

http://www.myspace.com/phillixxx


----------



## blank

The paintings are completely finished, wrapped in cellophane or whatever it's called and waiting to be collected! Then i get to hopefully see my client smile and i get some money...all good! lol


----------



## Mark

Nice music. We should start a band.


----------



## Mark

I just wrote and recorded a song called Happy.
I also whote one called Doomed - so I guess I am Even Steven


----------



## Robsy

mark lol at your signature xx


----------



## Robsy

positive thing - MARK very kindly donated $100 for the "depersonalisation & derealisation resources" cause on facebook.

Thanks again Mark 

Friends, Erin and Rev ( but mainly Erin I think) have made a cause on facebook, relating to this this forum and of course NODID - not him personally but what David Kozin represents.

So....that's another positve!

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay xx


----------



## Robsy

thanks David too  xx


----------



## Robsy

and thanks to Erin for just being...Erin.

She is a wonderful human being, and it so focused on the cause and helping other people, she never has time for herself to recover properly.

x


----------



## Mark

Good lord. I am so warm and fuzzy I can?t see anymore. I can?t see through the fuzz and I am burning up! ahhhh the fuzz is on fire!!


----------



## Robsy

hhah, fire dance!


----------



## Mark

Robsy said:


> hhah, fire dance!


Ya, my kids pulled me to the floor and rolled me in stuffed animals to put out the fuzz fire.
Then they told me I was spending too much time here. I said "but I have just discovered the "active topics button""
Is there a Selfhelp for DPselfhelp addicts? My kids want to know.


----------



## DaZeDaNdCoNfUsEd

Today i found out that it's going to cost 2,200 dollars to fix my car, but i also found out that i am going to get this second job that i've been needing.


----------



## meghan28

A couple days ago, i went to shoprite and I stood in awe in the parking lot. The sky looked so beautiful and blue, the cars were actually 3-D and recognizable, I felt a sensation of happiness for the first time in a while. It only lasted about 20 seconds, but it was amazing, and I want my life to be like that again


----------



## creativeinchaos

I walked by my Dad's office today at work and saw him reading his newspaper and I wondered how in the hell anyone could be soooo conservative... (sorry if I'm stepping on anyone's toes) No really, I'm grateful I have someone like him in my life. He was absent for the first 7 or 8 years or so, and I held a lot of resentment toward him for that, but he loves me, he's supportive, and he gives me a job... lol. I guess what gives me the most happiness sometimes, is that despite my problems I have people like him, the rest of my family, and my girlfriend that love me all the same.


----------



## drawynitsed

I've finished all my holiday shopping, got wonderful presents and started a new tradition with my 1 year old son whos learning to walk right now. He's my constant Wonderful. =]


----------



## alexandra23

Nothing positives been posted since december? Simply not acceptable. I woke up at 12 today which is good because I've been stayin in bed til like 3. Saw a boy I liked. Hung out with my best friend who is always there for me. Went to the gym and kicked ass. And though it was cold the sun we beautiful. I also ran into an old friend and visited my older brother.


----------



## thegirlwonder13

I think I'm going to stop by this post at least everyday. I am loving hearing all the good things that happened in someone's day. It makes my day feel a ton brighter. Uh... let's see... today.

Today I started out feeling really down, but I went on a run and came back and the sun was great, it was great weather to run in. I'm happy that my health isn't giving me grief so I can go out and do things I love. I don't know if any of you have a difficult time at work because of DP, but I do. DP makes it hard to focus and absorb information BUT here is the good news. I met a new friend, and he is one of those naturally genuinely kind people and he really really helped put things into perspective for me and helped me with my motivation. It's moments and conversations like that, that really make all the difference.
And so I feel like I can go into work today and start out my new week with so much more confidence in myself and my life.

Who's next? Lets hear it! Good news!!!


----------



## meghan28

I'm really proud of myself because I'm going to volunteer some of my time to work at the animal shelter in my town. After seeing so many horrible animal shelter/cruelty videos it really inspired me to volunteer at a shelter and make sure the animals get a lot of great care. I'm going to run a drive for them in hopes of raising a lot of supplies to make the shelter a cleaner/better place for the animals  Just makes me happy to know that I'm going to be helping creatures that can't defend or speak out for themselves :]


----------



## Guest

That's really awesome Meghan, what a really great thing to do.


----------



## meghan28

Spirit said:


> That's really awesome Meghan, what a really great thing to do.


Thank you so much


----------



## Alter

i lived through today


----------



## Guest

I'm very glad you did.

I remember a time in my life when everyone kept saying things like "Snap out of it" "Do something positive to help yourself" "You're not trying" ...

My reply was always "I am trying, I'm alive aren't I, that is trying"...

Sometimes just managing the very basic things feels almost impossible, so just take it one day at a time and if all you can do to help yourself is to stay alive through all the pain just one day at a time, then you're still fighting and you'll get there. Hang in there.

((hugs))


----------



## creativeinchaos

Today the sun is shining, and Killswitch Engage is still awesome. Also, coffee is good. Over.


----------



## Conjurus

creativeinchaos said:


> Today the sun is shining, and Killswitch Engage is still awesome. Also, coffee is good. Over.


coffee is disgusting.

killswitch engage is still awesome.


----------



## Guest

Coffee is disgusting and Killswitch engage sucks big time LOL sorry!

Okay something positive or I'm in trouble here. You're all awesome despite your bad taste in music.


----------



## Conjurus

Killswitch Engage did a nice cover of Holy Diver. Love that song.


----------



## Guest

I really hate it.


----------



## Guest

But you don't just _expect_ me to agree do you.


----------



## Conjurus

Of course not. Different tastes define us.


----------



## diagnosedindigo

positive things.... would it be bad to say i think japanese horror films are positively lovely and hilarious?


----------



## Conjurus

diagnosedindigo said:


> positive things.... would it be bad to say i think japanese horror films are positively lovely and hilarious?


This isnt japanese, but have you seen Jason X? Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## diagnosedindigo

wait, not the one where he's in space for some reason, is it?
and its like a little boy named logic was beaten up by the "what the hell was that" gangsters.


----------



## Conjurus

Yeah, the one where he's in space.


----------



## diagnosedindigo

hmm usually people cheer me up. like friends are supposed to. but i lately i don't feel like masking myself. nobody gets it, they just think im an insensitive asshole. im blunt, i know, but. i thought friends would ask whats wrong if things didn't feel right. so i've been either watching movies or playing fallout 3. well its the only game i have much less one play game i dont bore of in 2 minutes.


----------



## Conjurus

I think the wii sports games have some decent replayability. So does the Elder Scrolls 4.


----------



## diagnosedindigo

personally i thought morrowind was too dark. but oblivion rocked my socks. i put over 200 hours in that game in less than a month. oh god my two favourite people. sheogorath , the prince of madness. and the grey fox


----------



## Conjurus

diagnosedindigo said:


> personally i thought morrowind was too dark. but oblivion rocked my socks. i put over 200 hours in that game in less than a month. oh god my two favourite people. sheogorath , the prince of madness. and the grey fox


Sheogorath is freakin awesome! I wish I was the prince of madness! The grey fox is pretty cool too.


----------



## diagnosedindigo

Lets celebrate! CHEES FOR EVERYONE!!!!
...
wait scratch that, cheese for no one, thats just as much a celebration for people who don't like cheese, right?!


----------



## diagnosedindigo

oh im so happy i could just play jumprope with your intestines! lol thats not quite as comforting as the other one though.


----------



## thegirlwonder13

I went and saw Coraline after my rehearsal today and it really really inspired me. I recommend it for everyone, it really takes you to a whole different place. I had a great day. The first in a long time.


----------



## diagnosedindigo

what?! it's out already? i really need to keep track of time more seriously..


----------



## voidvoid

I started hanging out more with my friends and developed an interrest for Hockey, so we hang around having fun and watch hockey =) And I also started playing "EVE Online" www.eveonline.com which is the most amazing computergame ever made, its great on so many levels it could cover pages and pages. And a good thing about it is that your character "trains" whether your are online or not, So you dont have to give up your life like WoW-addicts. And it challenges your intellect and communicationskills and reflexes and...best game ever. You should try the free 14day trial on the website or drop your email here or in a PM for an extended buddyprogram trial. They recently upgraded it and made it massively better, also re-released in stores if you want it retail but theres no need (altho i bought it since im a fan).

heres the ingame intro: 




and heres cool info about ingame stuff www.eveonline.com/careerguide/


----------



## Alice Wonderland

Today was a good day, a sunny day, a day for getting outside and going for a brisk long invigorating walk. Okay, the trees looked a bit odd, odder than usual but still beautiful. I spent the rest of the day cleaning and tidying my house and playing with my animals, all good things, good for the soul, a happy day


----------



## elcamera

Coming home to my house, it's my safe haven
Seeing my girlfriend


----------



## elcamera

Oh and Hobgoblin, some tasty ale


----------



## Conjurus

I'm in love, happy, and feeling better than I ever have before.


----------



## theblakkmamba

i suppose if any of us had to do a jail sentance we would have a pretty easy time with it


----------



## Rein

theblakkmamba said:


> i suppose if any of us had to do a jail sentance we would have a pretty easy time with it


yeah i think thats very true, well at least at the prisons here.


----------



## meghan28

I start guitar lessons next week and I'm so excited! Being an aspiring musician I always am open for improvement :O


----------



## Guest

I woke up at 2:00 pm, went and looked in the mirror, and suddenly I realized that I had to take a crap and my morning wood wouldnt subside. So I went outside and ate 12,000,000 micrograms of LSD and cracked open a can of pinto beans and poured them on my face and chanted OPEN SESAMIE!!!!! about 6 times and crapped my pants and thats the last thing I remember.


----------



## Guest

diagnosedindigo said:


> Lets celebrate! CHEES FOR EVERYONE!!!!
> ...
> wait scratch that, cheese for no one, thats just as much a celebration for people who don't like cheese, right?!


We should really get together and enjoy some cheese!!!  which do you prefer, swiss or limburger?


----------



## voidvoid

I like brie-cheese. As for positive things, I went for a nice walk in the woods in the nice weather today. I even took some pictures for my facebook. Nothing extraordinary just some trees and stuff. If people wanna add me on Facebook please mention that you are from this forum.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profi ... 1&ref=name


----------



## Legitlex_

I spent time with my mom, and enrolled into a new school to help me cope with anxiety  and tomorrow i have a doctors appt to hopefully get some more answers about whats going on!


----------

